# What do I have here?



## MAXXFJ (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello everyone, new here & have a question on a train set I came across recently & wondering if it's collectable or just a toy I could let the kids & myself play with & run around the Xmas tree. What I have: Manufacturer: New Bright
Item #: 188
Name of set: The Rio Grande Railroad
Roll'n Thunder
It has never been out of the box, in the description on the box it says: Lighted, Smoking, 35 pc. action set. Just wondering what I have here. Thank You for any info. I did try to look this up on the internet & Ebay. The only item #'s I could find were in the 6-800's.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Any pictures?


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes, just a toy. I just can't see New Bright ever getting any value.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, it's a battery operated toy train set. Google has a
long list of entries, one shows it running around the track
whistling.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fxb7AdsodXI

Sells now for around 35.00.

Don


----------



## MAXXFJ (Jan 17, 2014)

Ya, that's what I was thinking too. The original price tag is still on it, $52.00. I just thought that never out of the box & as low an item as it has might have been worth something. Oh well, new toy for the kids. Thank You, MAXX


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

THE TYCO MAN said:


> Yes, just a toy.


aren't they all?


----------



## DA Cookie (Jan 6, 2014)

DT&I said:


> aren't they all?


How dare you!


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Anything with plastic rails is a toy,


----------

